# desert tortoise just woke up and doesnt walk around much



## spikethebest (Mar 18, 2010)

so my male adult desert tortoise just woke up from hiberation. 

eyes look clear. drank some water. but now just sits and bakes in the hot hot sun. thats not too normal for this active tort. he was very active before his hiberation. 

any ideas?


----------



## Shelly (Mar 18, 2010)

My torts need several days awake before they are "themselves" again. You'd be groggy too after 4 months asleep.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 18, 2010)

okay thanks. was just concerned about him just sitting in the sun and baking for hours.


----------

